# 2.1 System



## airy52 (Oct 26, 2009)

Heres my plan, I want to buy a maelstrom 18, looking at the gen 1 in the classifieds for 275, an ep2500 (250$), and build a massive sub. 

Then I need a receiver that will pair with either a L and R speaker and possibly a center if you can fit it into budget, and also pair with xbox 360 and a 37" 1080p vizio flatscreen.

This will be used 40%movies 60%LOUD music. I'm not a huge audiophile, I just want it to sound clear and crisp and loud.

budget-AT LEAST under 1000, lower = better
amp -250
sub+materials-400

that leaves about 400 dollars for a receiver and speakers, which I know is NOT enough.. because you want a system with good speakers that will outlast your receiver. 

Maybe some of you guys could identify something that is an alright deal on craigslist near me? I don't know whats good and whats not: tippecanoe.craigslist dot org

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I know you tried to post a link, but your post count needs to be higher before you post links. Where do you live?

A really good value pair of Speakers are SVS''s S Class Speakers. Unfortunately they are now sold out. They were selling for 129 Dollars for a pair and were an awesome value. It might be worth calling them to see if they have any returns as they really are an quality Speaker.

Another option is Hsu Research. Here is a link for some of their Speakers:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html
Being Horn Loaded they might be perfect for you in that you have a tight budget and Horn's play loud with little power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## airy52 (Oct 26, 2009)

I ordered the "New! SBS-01 (pair)" for 149.99 and they'll be coming february. Hopefully they will be as loud as the horn speakers you recommended because they need to keep up with my 18" maelstrom sub, and are being used at my fraternity when we have parties, in my room. Thanks for the help!

Erik

Edit: I live in west-lafayette, tippecanoe county, in indiana, if you wanted to check craigslist and tell me if theres anything good?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your going to need a good receiver if you want to get "loud" with good quality. Your budget is not high enough to afford anything in that range. If you turn up a cheap receiver running those speakers (good choice buy the way) your get allot of distortion and that will damage the speakers and the receiver. I highly recommend going with nothing less than the Onkyo 876 it has a very large power supply and amplification section along with high end DACs and video processing.


----------



## airy52 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have already bought the txsr605 onkyo. It is the only thing that my budget can afford . What precatuions or warnings can you give me so that I don't damage anything?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As you are getting to know your system's capability, I would spend time at lower than reference volume getting to know how it sounds. Once you have established how it sounds, gradually raise your volume on Movies paying attention to any compression or strain in the Speakers.

While a debated subject, I do think allowing a certain amount of break in with Speakers should be allocated before going for super high volumes. 

Using a Subwoofer and crossing over at 80 Hz on all channels will definitely take stress off of the amplifier in your Onkyo. This will allow for higher SPL's than otherwise possible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack is correct, test your speakers with the receiver and make sure that you dont run the SBS-01s in full range of what is known as "double bass" setting on the Onkyo as it will not be able to drive them to hard (let the sub do the job of the lows). The SBS-01s are very easy speakers to drive so you should be ok with decent levels but the receiver does not have the large amplification section to run them hard. It really depends on the size of the room and how many people you plan to have in that room during your parties as the bodies will reduce how much volume (db's) you will get.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

On top of that, simply just listen for distortion. If you turn your system up and it starts to hint at not "sounding right" then I would back the volume down just a notch. Jack's suggestion on a higher crossover will take the load of the speakers themselves for sure, as well, but as a result your sub will have to work harder to make up for it, just remember that.


----------

